# Filming Hunts



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys, just wondering if there is a fairly easy way to film my hunts, whether it is coyotes, turkeys, crows, ducks or whatever. What do you guys use to film your hunts? I hunt alone 90% of the time and would like to get some of these hunts on film. Any advice on a setup that would work well would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Talk to Showmeyote, He films his own coyote hunts and does a great job of it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Showmeyote does an excellent job of filming his hunts. I'm also just getting started in this video thing. I purchased a Sony HandiCam with a 70X zoom. It records on SD cards(memory card) so it's a very quite camera to operate. It also records in 1080i so the high quality video is great. It's actually smaller and lighter than my DSLR. Again just getting started.


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I just thought it would be neat to get my hunts on video. Keep in mind that I don't have a high-tech camera, nor do I plan on getting one any time soon. Don't currently have the funds for that haha


----------



## AZVarmitHunter (Apr 3, 2012)

I use a HD sony cam and a tri pod....I get lucky and point the cam in the direction of my call and decoy, If you leave the cam zoomed out a bit you usually get the kill shot in the view. Its worked for me many times. I usually set my call out about 75 yards from me. You can see pretty good detail!


----------

